# How I build my light trap



## yen_saw (Apr 22, 2009)

Few members interested in how to build a light trap so here is the way I have done it. There was a detailed description for each part of the structure in my own blog (written up about 2 weeks ago) so i am not going into detail.

Bought most of the set up from a hardware shop. You can basically get every part of the structure from Home Depo or Lowes if you livev in the USA.

Basic structure part

- 2 x 1-¼” 5-way cross

- 3 x 1” x 10’ sch.40 PVC pipe

- 6 x 1” sch.40 90D elbows

- 2 x 1-¼” x 3’ PVC sch.40

- 6 x 1” PVC sch.40 coupling

- 2 x threaded hex bolts and nuts

- 2 x threaded metal handle (Hook) + nuts

- 4 x hook bolts and nuts

- 6 x bungee cords (around 24"-30” long)

- 1 x hex bolt + 2 flat washers + bolt + metal cup

- 2 x wooden broom

- 2 x 5’ x 5’ white color fabrics

Electrical part

- Mercury vapor

- white blacklight + light fixture

- generator

Step 1: 1-¼” 5-way cross with three 1” PVC sch.40 coupling







Step 2: Connect 1-¼” x 3’ PVC sch.40 to the part in Step 1











Step 3: Cut all three 1” x 10’ sch.40 PVC pipe into half (you can request the hardware store to do it for a small fee), then cut another two 5' pieces into half (So you get four x 2.5' PVC 1" pipe). Drill a hole in the centr of each 2.5' pipe. Connect each 1” sch.40 90D elbows to the 2.5' pipe which formed one of the four legs.






Step 4: Connect two of the legs assembled in Step 3 to the the part from Step 2.






Step 5: Repeat Step 4 again to duplicate all four legs






Step 6: Both parts in Step 5 now connected by one 1" x 5' pipe previously cut in Step 3 to form a bridge.






Step 7: Slide the two 1" x 5' pipe into the 1-¼” x 3’ pipe to form two vertical stands
















See next page..... boy i am making this into a manual


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 22, 2009)

Step 8: Building the top horizontal pipe. Drill 5 holes on the 1" x 5' pipe. Two of the holes on the farthest is for the threaded metal handle (Hook) - for hanging th broom stick, another two holes for the threaded hex bolts and nuts - for hanging the light fixture, and the center hole for hex bolt and 2 flat washers - to secure the cup for holding mercury vapor light.


























Step 9: Put two 1” elbows on each end of the part built in Step 8 and formed the top horizontal bar for the structure






Step 10: Hang the white fabrics sheet (with wooden brooms on top and bottom of the sheet) to the part in Step 9






slide the bottom wooden broom stick underneath the pipe


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 22, 2009)

Step 11: Connect the hook bolts and nuts on the hole on each leg
















Step 12: Hook the bungee cord from the vertical stands to the hook bolt assembled in Step 11






Tada... the basic structure is completed  






It cost me less than $60 for the basic structure.

Now move on to the electrical part, the expensive part i guess, but it is really not bad.

White blacklight with fixture - $10.95 for the light bulb and $9.90 for the fixture






Mercury vapor light - the non-self ballasted one can cost hundreds, but the self ballasted one only cost me $19.90. THe catch is that you might need a rain shield or it may break when come in contact with rain water.











Generator - Remember we are powering only blacklight and mercury vapor lights so a massive generator costing $700 or more is not necessary. I bought a 1200 Watt generator which not only cost me $120 but is light weight (about 40 lbs) and small. It is also useful to get a measurement aid (for gasoline run generator) and a small cart to carry the generator, afterall it is still heavy to move around.











By the way, you can read more about it from my blog here

http://texasmantis.blogspot.com/2009/04/bu...p-for-bugs.html


----------



## lectricblueyes (Apr 22, 2009)

Man, this is one great step-by-step guide. I might try this out one day Yen! Nice blog too!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Apr 22, 2009)

yeah nice, cute dog also


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks man!

This is how it look on "site"






I took this one from my blog






Some of the pics when shopping for the materials. My friend David was kind enough to help me drill some holes.




































It was fun building one, it doesn't take long to set it up and dissemble it too. ANyone interested in buying the structure from me for $100   nah.... go build one that's the real fun of it.


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 23, 2009)

I loved the guide and the pictures, Yen!  Great tutorial!! I'm not sure I'm ready to spend that much money, time, and effort into building one just yet...  But I know how I'll do it, if and when I ever do!!  I really like the idea however.

I'm thinking about, and excited to try, the car lights and white sheet assembly for a trial go!  :lol: Will likely have to wait a couple of weeks, maybe more, for the weather to get nicer to attract much. Will post my results when I do!


----------



## Frack (Apr 23, 2009)

I was really surprised at how well this atracts bugs, Ive been using just my back porch light to catch bugs for a long time so I figured it would be about the same but you can tell a big difference in how well there atracted to the special types of bulbs. Its defenetly worth building one if you like bugs, everytime we set it up we always have a good time and we get to see some cool bugs


----------



## wuwu (Apr 23, 2009)

that's awesome!


----------



## Rick (Apr 23, 2009)

Awesome write up Yen.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 23, 2009)

gotta have a friend to wanna catch bugs though, very few people I know into them,,, woossieess! But one good thing Yen, I see my chair in your room! thanks. Love the tutorial too!


----------



## revmdn (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm surprised your wife didn't beat you up for setting it up in the living room  I know I'd get the ol' smack down for such a thing. :lol:


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Apr 23, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## Rick (Apr 23, 2009)

Yen, you said the cup was for the MV lamp however in some of the pics I don't see the cup. Can you clarify?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 23, 2009)

Years ago, Yen, we used to drive out to some rural spot, hang a bed sheet from a convenient branch and shine the car's headlights on the sheet. It worked pretty well (insects were less sophisticated back then) but your setup is much niftier! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 23, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Years ago, Yen, we used to drive out to some rural spot, hang a bed sheet from a convenient branch and shine the car's headlights on the sheet. It worked pretty well (insects were less sophisticated back then) but your setup is much niftier! Thanks for sharing!


That's the EXACT scenario I was thinking of doing!!! :lol: Hmmm... come to think of it, I wouldn't describe myself as overly sophisticated either!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Apr 23, 2009)

revmdn said:


> I'm surprised your wife didn't beat you up for setting it up in the living room  I know I'd get the ol' smack down for such a thing. :lol:


haha


----------



## Christian (Apr 24, 2009)

I usually keep it much simpler, but I'm impressed by your construction. A good alternative in forest-free habitats.


----------



## gadunka888 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ur post was so helpful!!!!! :lol: :lol: 

Now i will be able to get a supply of mantises!!!!


----------



## Frack (Apr 24, 2009)

Rick said:


> Yen, you said the cup was for the MV lamp however in some of the pics I don't see the cup. Can you clarify?


The cup was to hold the light in place but it didnt work to well, it broke last time we used it so we had to hang the light. I was thinking that one of those clamps for lights like on some heat lamps would work to hold the light on top.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 24, 2009)

wow there are more people interested with the bug trap now i have more question/pm from it than mantis  wasn't expected that. maybe if i put this on the talent contest I may get a vote from you ?  

Something i forgot to add is that besides the bug trap, it is also good to bring some flash light (never know when the generator will run out of gas) unless you have a reliable source of electricity, bring in a camp chair too, some containers for bugs, couple of bottle drink, pizza, pop-corn, portable TV, ice cream..... sorry i wasn't serious you could skip the last 4 items  



Katnapper said:


> I loved the guide and the pictures, Yen! Great tutorial!! I'm not sure I'm ready to spend that much money, time, and effort into building one just yet... But I know how I'll do it, if and when I ever do!! I really like the idea however. I'm thinking about, and excited to try, the car lights and white sheet assembly for a trial go! Will likely have to wait a couple of weeks, maybe more, for the weather to get nicer to attract much. Will post my results when I do!


Thanks Becky. I have tried using car's head light (set on high light) on white sheet of cloth. In area densely populated by bug yuo will manage to get some still althoguh it is not the best light.



Frack said:


> I was really surprised at how well this atracts bugs, Ive been using just my back porch light to catch bugs for a long time so I figured it would be about the same but you can tell a big difference in how well there atracted to the special types of bulbs. Its defenetly worth building one if you like bugs, everytime we set it up we always have a good time and we get to see some cool bugs


Your backyard is a bug heaven Dustin  it would work even better if there are less street light or other lights around residential area. later in the Summer, i am shure the sheet will be cover with bugs, especially during new moon and if there is a balckout in Brookshire! :blink: 



wuwu said:


> that's awesome!


Thanks wuwu. Glad to see you back in the forum again after 2 yrs absence.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 24, 2009)

Rick said:


> Awesome write up Yen.


Thanks Rick!



hibiscusmile said:


> gotta have a friend to wanna catch bugs though, very few people I know into them,,, woossieess! But one good thing Yen, I see my chair in your room! thanks. Love the tutorial too!


Becky i really think you should have turn you hubby into a bug hobbyist by now!  



revmdn said:


> I'm surprised your wife didn't beat you up for setting it up in the living room I know I'd get the ol' smack down for such a thing.


That's because I am not in the family room where she OWN it with all the good stuffs there. Only my Pekingese is interested with my set-up :blink: 



Fisherman_Brazil said:


> Great job!


Thanks Luke! looking forward to see you soon. Hopefuly next month.



Rick said:


> Yen, you said the cup was for the MV lamp however in some of the pics I don't see the cup. Can you clarify?


As Dustin mentioned, the cup broke when i set up the bug trap during night hunt last week. those set-up photos above were taken a while ago when I built my new set-up. I used metal cup before it works fine. A clamp as Dustin said should work well, i need to look for one soon.



PhilinYuma said:


> Years ago, Yen, we used to drive out to some rural spot, hang a bed sheet from a convenient branch and shine the car's headlights on the sheet. It worked pretty well (insects were less sophisticated back then) but your setup is much niftier! Thanks for sharing!


Phil, wouldn't the insects be more sophisticated back then?  i lived with my grandma for a year in rubber tree plantation when i was 12, there's no way i could see those interesting bugs back then again if i visit the same place today. I tried car headlight too, and even ran out of battery once! :lol: 



Christian said:


> I usually keep it much simpler, but I'm impressed by your construction. A good alternative in forest-free habitats.


Thanks Christian. Actually it works well without the structure too if you are in dense jungle, just lay the white sheet on the grass and have the blacklight as weight and shine on the white sheet. Less effective on moth but plenty of creepy crawlies will join the "party" on the sheet.



gadunka888 said:


> Ur post was so helpful!!!!! Now i will be able to get a supply of mantises!!!!


Well glad it helps!



Frack said:


> The cup was to hold the light in place but it didnt work to well, it broke last time we used it so we had to hang the light. I was thinking that one of those clamps for lights like on some heat lamps would work to hold the light on top.


Thanks Dustin for the clamp idea. Please let me know if you see one available too that can clmap on 1" pipe.


----------



## kamakiri (Apr 24, 2009)

Yen, you are a great contributor to this forum...for taking the time to photo-document the things that you are doing, and sharing with us all in so many ways.

Thank you. Thank you. Thank you.


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 25, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> Yen, you are a great contributor to this forum...for taking the time to photo-document the things that you are doing, and sharing with us all in so many ways.Thank you. Thank you. Thank you.


+1!


----------



## Gurd (Apr 26, 2009)

Great work mate  

I will bring the idea up at the next M.E.G meeting, see if I can organise a extension cable from the school save on needig a generator


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 26, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> Yen, you are a great contributor to this forum...for taking the time to photo-document the things that you are doing, and sharing with us all in so many ways.Thank you. Thank you. Thank you.


Hey Kamakiri the pleasure is all mine, building stuff for bug trap is fun for me  

There is another type of bug trap for catching beetles. We used it here in Texas to catch long horn beetles but you can find all kind of bugs attracted such as butterfly, wasps, beetles, bees, etc

It is made by piercing a plastic plate, a gallon jar, and a plastic cup together using a cloth hanger. Put some fruits like bananas inside the cup and some brown sugar at the bottom of gallon jar, hang on the trees for a week and come back to pick up the bug. Just don't add too much brown sugar water sometimes bugs drown inside there.














Gurd said:


> Great work mate  I will bring the idea up at the next M.E.G meeting, see if I can organise a extension cable from the school save on needig a generator


We used about 250' of extension cable to power the lights too at Dustin's house. That way we never worry about generator running out of fuel. Another way to do it without generator is power from car battery if you are in the middle of no where in the jungle, you will need a special cable and a compatible lighting.


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 28, 2009)

u got any pics of the bugs u have found?


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 28, 2009)

macro junkie said:


> u got any pics of the bugs u have found?


Don't have it MJ. Too nasty to take a pic :lol: but usually beetles of Cerambycidae which is the longhorn beetles like below


----------



## sporeworld (Apr 19, 2011)

Ping!

Just wanted to reply and get this thread on people's radar. I haven't built one yet, but I plan to within the month. Great thread, Yen!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 19, 2011)

Sporeworld said:


> Ping!
> 
> Just wanted to reply and get this thread on people's radar. I haven't built one yet, but I plan to within the month. Great thread, Yen!


I'm glad you did! I've been wanting a set-up that doesn't require the expensive and hard to find ballast. Anyone know how the two compare in terms of attracting insects?


----------

